# ~❤Apple Snail Survival Problem❤~



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I started with two apple snails in a 2g tank and they were living just fine and started to grow big... so I decided to move them into a bigger 10g tank. The 10g tank is a fully cycled tank... I cleaned it using water only and added new water along with stability and prime solutions... then I put my two snails in and they died in a couple days...

I just bought 7 more snails for the tank and they were fine when I first added them in... but after I changed the water 4 of them looks like they are dieing already... or perhaps even dead now...

What is the problem? the water are too cold? I also have a few crayfish fries in there... and a few endlers and platies... they are all fine thou... when I change my water... I also make sure the water are not too cold and put in the appropriate solutions too...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need to have more info like what are your water parameters ie. nitrite,ammonia,ph.

You say the 10g was fully cycled yet you said you cleaned the tank and added new water. What did you do to clean the tank?


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to get a test kit this weekend... and see what are the parameters... the tank is a used tank when I got it and lend it to my boyfriend for some crayfish fries... when he got a bigger tank I took it back for my snails... so he cleaned it using water only... then I put in new water along with some stability and prime solution... and put in my two snails... as soon as I drop them into the tank they look like they're in trauma or sth... their muscles started to cramp up like they were in shock...

As for my new snails they were doing fine when they first got home... I changed the water approximately after a week and the snails had the same reaction... they look like they were in shock after I've changed the water... so I'm suspecting that the water might be too cold? Should I let the water sit for a while before dumping it into the tank for water change? It appears that this only happens whenever I put in some new water... however, i've been changing water like this with the 2g tank I used to have... and it seems fine...

><


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

To me it sounds like the tank was not cycled. Was the tank completely empty? Really hard without knowing your water parameters.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

How are the fishes reacting? If the water is too cold they would be stressed too I guess.
I always leave the water for some time - ideally the whole day. If I am in a hurry, I fill my bottles and buckets with water and put them in the sink filled with warm water then put the conditioner and start the cleaning and getting the old water out of the tank. That gives enough time and my apple snails seems to do fine.

No idea what is wrong with your  I thought they are pretty hardy and I am surprise to see them suffer from a water change 

P.S. Even if the tank wasn't cycled (probably a lot of bacteria died during the cleaning, but I guess something survived), 7 apple snails should be OK in 10 g, right?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

> As a general rule of thumb one should provide at least 10-liters/2.5 gallon for each mid-sized snail (±5cm/2inch. diameter).


Taken from this site which is what I always referred to when I bred them.
The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, I see! I have 2 with a betta in 5.5 g, so I guess I better move them out of there.
Are they easy to breed? I guess I don't have a couple


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

^ the tank is technically cycled as its using an old media.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Guessing you were the one who borrowed the tank Nick?

I'm guessing temperature? oh wait... I never have luck with ANY snails... maybe just follow taurendragon's link! =) sure you can find some good answers!


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

lol yes, i was using the tank =P


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

icy.bing said:


> lol yes, i was using the tank =P


Umm... Well, if it helps... Fraser Valley Aquarium in white rock sells em for a good price and they're gigantic... and when I say gigantic.. i'm not kidding... they're the biggest I've seen...! I doubt you'd find something bigger!
LOL! They were so big I find it disgusting to even touch!


----------



## AtomicPenguin (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi eternity,

Cool! Where is this place? I did a google search but couldn't locate the store. Do you mean Fraser Valley Tropicals? 

- Sarah


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Exactly... but unfortunately... if you look at the Fraser Valley Tropicals thread... they no longer have the white rock location  wierd!


----------

